# Article: web 2.0 (and user friendly) site design



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a great article about web 2.0 and user friendly web design with a lot of good, clear examples:



Ben from webdesignfromscratch said:


> In this tutorial, I describe various common graphic design elements in modern web ("2.0") design style.
> I then attempt to explain *why they work* (i.e. why they have become common), as well as *how, when and where* you might use each element in your designs.



http://www.webdesignfromscratch.com/web-2.0-design-style-guide.cfm


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link Rodney, very good read!


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

That's excellent, thanks! It'll come in handy when we re-design our site for the summer...


----------



## kenfuji (Sep 15, 2006)

very good read. great for beginners and seasoned pros to read.

its a very basic common knowledge in webdesign "Less = more".

And I can't stress this enough...



> * Web sites have goals and all web pages have purposes.
> * Users' attention is a finite resource.
> * It's the designer's job to help users to find what they want (or to notice what the site wants them to notice)
> * Stuff on the screen attracts the eye. The more stuff there is, the more different things there are to notice, and the less likely a user is to notice the important stuff.
> * So we need to enable certain communication, and we also need to minimise noise. That means we need to find a solution that's does its stuff with as little as possible. That's economy, or simplicity.


great post rodney


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> And I can't stress this enough...


wish everyone felt this way and implimented it in their sites


----------

